# Kona Remote 160 first ride review



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Got out for my first ride on this beauty today. I got it last Friday but it wouldn’t turn on so had to take it to the LBS who fortunately is a Shimano center. Just a firmware update and everything was functional.

Quick 1 hr 20 minute jaunt...mostly singletrack, some sandy fireroad, a little pavement/road. 

It rides a lot like a Process 153, but more stable and planted. Still feels quite lively and playful for 53 lbs (chainstays are 435 so that helps).

Flat, relatively smooth and featureless singletrack was still fun and engaging. Climbed some quite steep stuff and was only limited by my technique. I did notice it maybe is a little less planted/front end light on climbs compared to the Levo and the 2019 Commie Meta Power AM I demoed due to the significantly shorter chainstays, but I think technique could pretty much null that difference.

Corners were amazing, traction was good (for our SoCal dusty blownout sandiness this time of year) due to the 2.8s. (Came with 27.5 2.8s but can fit 29 x 2.5 rear and 29 x 2.6 front)

Hit some small to medium jumps and drops...handled those really well. Felt very balanced and stable in the air. One 5-6 foot drop was done and soaked up with no issues whatsoever.

I’m running an XL with 800mm bars with 75mm rise...decent fit for me at 7ft. (Reach is 510...tied for longest I’ve seen on an Ebike outside of the unaffordable super long chainstay Nicolai).

I’ll have to get it on some other trails, but preliminary evidence suggests it is gonna be a really good all around ride with some good big hitting capability. Very happy with it so far!

The Commie was really fun too but a felt a bit more like a point and plow (still was decently playful and was set up with a coil to be fair). Still ridiculously fun.

The Levo felt somewhat less capable to me on bigger hits, although still quite capable (especially under my 250ish lbs...I was surprised by that). I think the Kona is a bit more nimble and playful due to the short stays, even given the higher weight.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Interesting bike. Thanks for your review.

Any idea how long a dropper post will slide fully into that curved seat tube? Looked at Kona site & they ain't sayin'.


Catfish ...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You're 7" tall??

I want pics, that bike has too look tiny next to you!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No, he’s 7ft. Wow, that’s cool.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

An update...did some prolonged climbing with motor off on some moderately steep stuff. Partly out of curiosity and partly due to poor battery management. Really not too bad...slower than most of my analog bikes but similar to my steel DH (a really good climber for a 45ish lb steel single pivot). Much better than I expected, especially for 53 lbs.


----------



## dodger (Feb 10, 2004)

motocatfish said:


> Any idea how long a dropper post will slide fully into that curved seat tube? Looked at Kona site & they ain't sayin'.
> 
> Catfish ...


Finally someone that gets it! So many analog and digital bikes get ruled out for me because companies can't comprehend this basic fact. long before droppers we slammed our seats for the steeps. The industry seemed to get it in the early 2000s and do away with kinked seat tubes and now they're back with a vengeance. I run a 200mm on my regular bike. I can just fit a 175mm on my Meta Power and that's my minimum cut off point. I usually use the kink location relative to crank arm length as a rough guide from pics. Judging from pics, I'm doubtful a 175 post could be slammed on a Large. If the OP is 7' tall, I'm sure this is never a concern for him!!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

sirsam84 said:


> An update...did some prolonged climbing with motor off on some moderately steep stuff. Partly out of curiosity and partly due to poor battery management. Really not too bad...slower than most of my analog bikes but similar to my steel DH (a really good climber for a 45ish lb steel single pivot). Much better than I expected, especially for 53 lbs.


What size battery does it come with? At 250lbs, you are going to drain the battery faster then the average rider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

mtbbiker said:


> What size battery does it come with? At 250lbs, you are going to drain the battery faster then the average rider.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Battery is 504...I thought about the reduced range w my weight, but bike fit is more important for me, and most of my rides won't be long enough for that to be a big issue....


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok almost totally drained the battery...Odo shows 47.7 miles. I don’t know exact altitude gain...estimate 3000 or so....

Not planning on draining it again...just wanted to see what my max might be....


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That’s very impressive. My butt would have called it quits before 47miles!


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

That was over four separate rides on two consecutive days off one charge. I also lack the posterior fortitude for a single butt blast of that magnitude!

I rarely have (or take) time for more than 1.5-2 hr rides any more with family obligations....


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

I want video of 7 footer railing some single track


----------

